# Ford GT - The Return To Le Mans



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

50 years after the original Ford GT40 won its first four straight victories at LeMans, a new Ford GT came to the legendary endurance race.

"The word I use is 'badass,'" says Joey Hand, co-driver of the No. 66 Ford GT car. "Everything's a buildup for Le Mans, and because of what's already happened is why we're here today. The possibility of winning that race 50 years later? I'm not going to say it would be more historic, but it would be quite a story."

The #68 Ford, Chip Ganassi Team USA, Ford GT ended up taking the GTE pro class victory with the help of drivers Joey Hand, Dirk Müller and Sebastien Bourdais. Check out the Ford GT's road to LeMans in the documentary below.

*Ford GT Documentary - The Return: Chapter 1 (The Decision)*

https://youtu.be/qd-HyazYbCU

*The Return: Chapter 2 (The Cutting Edge) *

https://youtu.be/-fQYuBZ-2ug

*The Return: Chapter 3 (Let's Race)*

https://youtu.be/G4r5nJ-Qi-0

*The Return: Chapter 4 (The Driver's Perspective) *

https://youtu.be/uMFaxZFoMSA

*The Return: Chapter 5 (The Road to Le Mans)*

https://youtu.be/Nt90qhRlyIA

*Ford GT Claims GTE Pro Victory in Return to Le Mans*

https://youtu.be/b8rDS9M1zns


----------



## killercar (Jan 28, 2021)

thanks for the resources.


----------

